# Cargo Container tips wanted



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Gonna buy be me a 20x8x8 cargo contatiner for safe, secure and cheap storage. Anybody have any advice?

I am fortunate enough to have a place nearby that sells them for $1750, 40' for $2450. Dont' have a good place for a 40 footer though.

Questions:

How dry are they?

How secrure? Obviously they can be defeated with a cutting or plasma torch.

What kind of base would you put it on?

Build a roof over it for extra weather protection?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The problems I noted with these containers while I was on active duty was that unless they were blocked up off the ground or at least placed on a coarse gravel mix or crucher run base that elevated it enough to keep it out of the water during heavy rain falls; was that they would rust out around the bottom. 

I would think a level but elevated foundation about 6 inches to a foot high of coarse crusher run would allow any water to drain away and keep the contain nice and dry. Depending upon how many severe storms or tornado's, perhaps some type of tie down to prevent it being moved around or blown over. 

Something along the lines of those sheetmetal carports with support legs tall enough to accomodate the container would work but I am not so sure they would do well with snow loads. If you are a fair carpenter; you could build something like a pole barn roof over the contain to specs that would handle snow loads, etc. 

Any thoughts about runing a 100 amp temporary utility pole service out to it for power? 

Don't forget to configure some type of ramp at an angle that is not too steep to making getting in and out a pain. 

Be sure to inspect the door seals when you pick one out, sometimes they are in pretty bad shape. 

I would shut the doors and look for light coming in through holes so I had the best chance against not having leaks. A little RTV usually fixed that. 

I would look at either a plywood or using stall mats that you can buy for livestock at TSC for flooring. 

Good luck with it a be sure to posts some pics of the project! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

All good tips chief! Electric is no problem. I am putting this next to my 16x20 shed which has 60 amp service. All I really need is secure storage so 20 amps for lighting will be sufficient.

I planned to put down a 6" base of 2.5" crushed rock. That's what the container sales place recommeneded. Prolly want to tie it down too cause it's on a hill facing broadsdie to the Southwest.

The roof maybe some sort of a leanto style. maybe a combo with welded brackets on one corner of the trailer and poles on the other with a wood truss style structure

Only other issue is ventilation. In a condensing atmoshere is the trailer going to sweat and how bad? Would be good to have a small vent fan?

Start depends on when the ground dries up enough to get a 15 ton gravel truck in. Expect to be around June 1st and finish in July after my 3 week business trip to China. Over there I will see "mountains" of these containers!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

A neighbor has two of those containers that he runs his business out of. He has had them for about 20 years sitting on a pad of crushed rock and no added roof. He added a window, cut a hole for an AC, and put in a small electric stove. No problems!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

They do tend to sweat when the temps go down after a humid day. As you mentioned and thermostaticly activated ventilator fan, A/C, or even a dehumidifier should address that issue. Only thing about the ventilator fan or A/C is that depending upon the size of the hole cut for it; it makes a real nice entry for a thief. The dehumidifier is not the ideal solution but is more secure in my opinion.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

depending on where you live, cargo containers are excellent, safe, storage units, Here, most cut a couple of small holes and cover with mosquito screen.. They can be so air tight that you have a good chance of mold or other problems


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Update! Had a 16 ton load of 2" rock delivered and I spread out the base with my tractor. Easy.

Here comes the fun part. After the 5000 lb trailer was delivered the guy loaded it for drive thru drop vs the back up drop I needed. Darn details! Anyway with my little 3500 lb JD and some 4x6 oak cribing we turned it around and scooted it into position. Quite a few time my front wheels were off the ground pullin and diff lock kicked in to get enough traction. Wish I had pictures of the pullin.

Here is how it looks.


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

A picture of the inside. The trailer was made in '92 and floor is Chlordane treated wood according the unit nameplate. The guy that sold it me said he has never had a mouse or rat get in one. Seals for the doors were tight and in good shape.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like everything worked out well! :thumbsup: The container looks to be in very good condition. If you don't mind my asking; how much does a container like that delivered cost? I am considering some options for shop space and storage myself. Great pics by the way!


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Price as noted above + $150 delivery + sales tax. Yes the container was in good shape. Appearantly these containers have periodic certification for stacking 8-12 high. This one may have failed or past it's life? Dunno?


----------

